# Gain Muscle With Body Part Split Routines



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Tom, would a body part split yield greater muscle gains in a shorter time period? For example, I’ve looked at a couple of options such as: Day 1: Legs/Abs, Day 2: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps, Day 3: Back/Biceps/Forearms, or even splitting it up to one body part a day like this: Day 1 – Back, Day 2 – [...]

*Read More...*


----------

